# Eating a whole rabbit with fur and everything?



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I been seriously considering the PRaw Diet for my dogs, but I saw a picture of some dogs eating a whole rabbit with fur and and head and everything. Honestly it freak me out. I do have rabbits coming to my backyard and also feral cats. I am also have cats in the house.
Here is my question:
If I feed my dogs P RAW diet, will they become more violent and try to eat my cats?
I did not like that thing of the dogs eating the poor little rabbit tho. LOL


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

No, they won't  Most dogs do not associate a furry meal with moving, live prey. Your dog's prey drive will determine how he treats bunnies and cats :becky:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

No. If you dogs see your cats as part of the "pack" (family) they will not try to eat them. Pack members usually don't eat each other. :tongue:

I feed rabbit, but they are skinned. I would need to get a bit more brave to feed anything fur on! LOL! :tongue:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I do have rabbits coming to my backyard and also feral cats.


Rabbits coming into the yard may have a problem but not because of the diet. Same with feral cats but the cats won't get eaten.



> I am also have cats in the house.


The cats that live with you won't have a problem if they don't now. The diet won't change how the dogs interact with them.



> Here is my question:
> If I feed my dogs P RAW diet, will they become more violent and try to eat my cats?


Nope. If they don't try to eat them now, they won't later.



> I did not like that thing of the dogs eating the poor little rabbit tho. LOL


Worry more about your cats eating the rabbits. My cats happen to be better hunters than the dogs and catch a lot more wild food than the dogs do.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> Rabbits coming into the yard may have a problem but not because of the diet. Same with feral cats but the cats won't get eaten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I have a Ragdoll that love to go outside and you are right, he goes an hunt. One time he was eating a baby rabbit alive! He was bitting into his skin already.
The other cats are indoor, so they don't know better. 
I just need a big freezer and will start PRAW. Cassie lately is not doing well with any kibbles.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Well, I have a Ragdoll that love to go outside and you are right, he goes an hunt. One time he was eating a baby rabbit alive! He was bitting into his skin already.


Totally natural for a cat. Cats are carnivores, just like dogs. There are a few people here on the forum that feed their cats a PMR diet too. :biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Besides, there's no rule that says you have to feed whole furry rabbits! I could do skinned and headless just fine, but whole rabbits with heads and fur...not so much.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

*Raw fed and vicous?*

My collies live with chickens, rabbits, cats and other small dogs that I petsit. I have never had a problem. I don't feed with fur on as my neighbors wont appreciate fuzzy bunny tails littering the yard but they do get rabbit and chircken whole among other things.


----------

